# Holycow, the G35 6 speed sedan/coupe now has 298 hp!



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

GARDENA, Calif. (Sept. 22, 2004) - The G35's standard 3.5-liter DOHC V6 is now rated as the most powerful V6 in class*. The G35 sedan and coupe 6-speed manual transmission-equipped models offer 298-horsepower while both the G35 sedan and coupe automatic transmission models feature 280 horsepower.

The 2005 G35 sedan also receives a restyled exterior, upgraded interior and available Sport-Tuned Suspension Package with 18-inch wheels and tires. The 2005 G35 coupe includes a refined interior and new exterior and interior color selections.
*Ward's Lower Luxury Segment, comparably equipped V6 models

http://nissannews.com/infiniti/news/products/20040922072511.shtml

now if only they'd make a G35 spyder.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

they make a nice street car :thumbup: still heavy even for that engine


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

TeamZ4 said:


> they make a nice street car :thumbup: still heavy even for that engine


The 3 series and G35 weight wise I thought were pretty even? No?

I didn't buy a G because I felt the handling was a tad twitchy compared to the 3. But egad, 300 ponies on a car that'll cost 32-33k fully loaded and they finally fixed the interior. Nissan's finally doing the right things.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

g35 curb weight is low 3400# range  

from what I've seen the fit & finish aren't up to 3er standards, but I agree it's a nice car for the money


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

TeamZ4 said:


> g35 curb weight is low 3400# range
> 
> from what I've seen the fit & finish aren't up to 3er standards, but I agree it's a nice car for the money


 Which makes it almost exactly the same weight as an E446.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

g35 is a nice car for the money, and with more ponnies an even better value.

but, fit and finish aren't up to bmw's standards, and the interior is cheaply made.

more importantly, taking turns closer to the g35's limits induces alot of unwanted oversteer. the suspension doesn't feel composed with rapid lateral changes as well, like in a slalom or emergency lane change maneuver. 

you never get a feeling of confidence driving the car aggressively... 

but for driving on good'ole us of a hwys, it's not a bad choice... the g35 coup has bling-appeal as well.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> The 3 series and G35 weight wise I thought were pretty even? No?
> 
> I didn't buy a G because I felt the handling was a tad twitchy compared to the 3. But egad, 300 ponies on a car that'll cost 32-33k fully loaded and they finally fixed the interior. Nissan's finally doing the right things.


 It's more like 36-37k fully loaded. I priced it out when I was looking at my RX-8.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

about 150# difference depending on model & options, but when I made my original comment I was referring to performance in general, not in comparison to a 330i which IMO is not a performance car either :dunno: 

I'm also not knocking the G35, I did say it's a nice street car and a good value  but in that price range your money only buys so much


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> g35 is a nice car for the money, and with more ponnies an even better value.
> 
> but, fit and finish aren't up to bmw's standards, and the interior is cheaply made.


actually, they fixed the interior for 2005. That was part of the press release.



> more importantly, taking turns closer to the g35's limits induces alot of unwanted oversteer. the suspension doesn't feel composed with rapid lateral changes as well, like in a slalom or emergency lane change maneuver.
> 
> you never get a feeling of confidence driving the car aggressively...


Totally agree. That's why I bought a bimmer.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> actually, they fixed the interior for 2005. That was part of the press release.


cool... missed that. well, competition just makes the breed better.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Hercules said:


> It's more like 36-37k fully loaded. I priced it out when I was looking at my RX-8.


Your definition may be different from mine. I consider all the options but the tacky navi and aerodynamic body kit. From there the car sells at 200 to 300 over invoice prices (or it was when I bought my bimmer in 2003). Just checked carsdirect and it's 34,400. Invoice is 31,500.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> actually, they fixed the interior for 2005. That was part of the press release.


Define "fixed". The new interior looks a lot like the old one.









Maybe now with 298 hp the G35 will be measureably faster than the 225 hp 330i.  BMW has a history of understating horsepower (either that or 1- BMW gets the most from their horsepower with their gearing or 2- other companies overstate their horsepower).

The G35 is a great effort and was #2 on my list, but it was a distant #2 to the 330i that I bought.


----------



## mach330 (Sep 24, 2004)

i may have to testdrive one of these just to see how it compares with the old one. the g35C was my second choice as well before i bought my car.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

PhilH said:


> Define "fixed". The new interior looks a lot like the old one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Define fixed: aluminum trim now instead of that plastic stuff. supposedly they upgraded other materials too.

The G35 was a pretty distant second for me too because I crested a hill with a curve at about 70-80 and I felt the entire car's rear end lift off the pavement. Yikes.

Drove a ZHP and it was heaven. Still I'm intrigued by the power increase and subtle refinements they're making. FWIW, if I didn't drive my car so hard the G35 would have been the car to buy.

BTW, I still think that dash looks like a freaking buick.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

I find it interesting that the higher horsepower version loses 10 pounds of torque :dunno:

280 hp @ 6,200 rpm
270 lb-ft @ 4,800 rpm

298 hp @ 6,400 rpm
260 lb-ft @ 4,800 rpm

http://www.infinitinews.com/infiniti/2005vehicles/g35_sedan/specs.shtml

edit:

:aty: repost though 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70891


----------

